# Roving FS (Part 1) - NW Illinois



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

New resolution this year is to DESTASH my rovings, fleeces and yarns as well as knitting needles, crochet hooks, etc. For this post, let's start with the rovings:

The pictures will hopefully be below in the same order in which they're listed:

Red wool (unknown type): 3.8 oz. = $5.00
Red with sparkle fillament: 7.5 oz. = $12.00
Purple (unknown type): 4.5 oz. = $8.00
White wool (unknown type): 2.4 oz. = $3.00 (some vegetation)

Churo: 1 pound = $30.00
Corriedale: 1 pound = $30.00

Alpaca/Churo: The two balls in the back match: 8 oz. = $20; 4.4 oz. = $9.90
The ball in front weighes 4.6 oz. = $11.50
Alpaca/Churo: Light color: 3 balls: 4.2 oz. = $10.50, 3.8 oz. = $9.50, 8.2 oz = $20
Alpaca/Churo Very dark: 8 oz. = $20.00

Shipping will be for just the shipping direct to your address. No additional handling, etc. 

Stay tuned for more...
AJ


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's what's left as of today:

Red wool (unknown type): 3.8 oz. = $5.00 *SOLD*
Red with sparkle fillament: 7.5 oz. = $12.00 
Purple (unknown type): 4.5 oz. = $8.00 *SOLD*
White wool (unknown type): 2.4 oz. = $3.00 (some vegetation) *SOLD*

Churo: 1 pound = $30.00
Corriedale: 1 pound = $30.00

Alpaca/Churo: The two balls in the back match: 8 oz. = $20; 4.4 oz. = $9.90 *8 oz ball left*
The ball in front weighes 4.6 oz. = $11.50
Alpaca/Churo: Light color: 3 balls: 4.2 oz. = $10.50, 3.8 oz. = $9.50, 8.2 oz = $20 *3.8 oz SOLD*
Alpaca/Churo Very dark: 8 oz. = $20.00


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Still plenty left. I'll combine to save you on shipping. If nobody's interested, I'll list it on Etsy.


----------

